# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Опрос для исследования. Особенности моральных выборов участников суицид-форумов

## Варвара

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума! Меня зовут Варвара,
я учусь на факультете Юридической психологии в МГППУ и в рамках
своей курсовой работы провожу исследование моральных выборов
участников суицид-форумов. Участие в исследовании полностью анонимно,
но по вашему желанию могу отправить вам ваши результаты.
Если вас заинтересовала возможность поучаствовать в моем
исследовании, пожалуйста, заполните анкету по ссылке:
https://forms.gle/12eNmmf7ifwhX5Lg8
Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Traumerei

Прошла. Интересно.

Дилемма про врача с 6 -ю пациентами для меня какая-то очень сложная.

----------


## Варвара

Большое спасибо за ваше участие!

----------


## 4ёрный

А у меня тест на телефон не грузится.

----------


## 4ёрный

Варвара, тест прошёл. Надеюсь, что курсовик пройдёт. Тем более, что Вы тёзка старшего преподавателя)))

----------

